# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  Magia con cigarros

## gomez

Hola a todos. Me esta tirando mucho ultimamente la magia con cigarros, pero no se nada sobre material de iniciación. Podriais echarme una mano? E estado buscando libros y dvd's pero no he encontrado nada, y realmente es impresionante poder sorprender a alguien con la mierda que se esta fumando.
Gracias.

----------


## Juanma Garcia

Hay un dvd de Tom Mullica que se llama "Expert Cigarette Magic Made Easy" que puede venirte genial. Ademas puedes ver la obra de Florensa sobre este arte. Espero haberte podido ayudar. Un saludo.

----------


## petty777

puedes hacer desaparicion de cigarrillo prendido o cigarrillo roto y recompuesto con fp

----------


## Arnau

bueno, te lo digo, pa quando tengas mas practica y tal, pero el de el cigarrillo por la nariz es todo un clássico

salu2

----------


## Tora

TE recomiendo toda la colecciond e Tom Mullica, yo tengo la mayoria y hay trucos con cigarrillos y tambien trucos para realizar en un bar. Él los realiza en una mesada en una cocina y la verdada que hay trucos que son muy buenos...

Suerte :!::!::!:

----------


## mcmoli

Hay otro dvd de magia con cigarrillos que se llama "RUSH DVD by Nicolas Lepage"...Tengo los de Mullica y este pero aún no los he podido ver así que de momento no puedo recomendarte ninguno de los dos. Por si quieres ver un pequeño trailer del video de Nicolas Lepage:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6iglWWXIe8

----------


## BusyMan

Ni caso, hazte con la "Encyclopedia of cigarrete tricks" de Keith Clark  y tendrás unas 400 páginas de pura magia, la más fuerte, la más complicada, la más útil, la más clásica, la menos vista...

El resto de cosas son, como mucho "curiosidades sobre magia con cigarrillos" a excepción de la lección nº12 de Florensa que es una maravilla

----------


## LunaK

mu interesante me parece el tema..yo de momento lo q es magia magia... va ser q no... yo tengo habilidad...xD

----------


## Iván Manso

Busyman, ya era hora que alguien nombrara un libro!!!!! Son como Teruel... existen. 

También tenéis algo sobre cigarros (muy recomendable) en las obras del Maestro Ciuró, como por ejemplo en Juegos de Manos de Bolsillo Tomo 3. No lo podréis conseguir tan rápida ni tan fácilmente como esos dvds...   :Wink:   pero para mí es infinitamente mejor (ojo, para mí) Espero haber sido de ayuda.

Un saludo

Iván Manso

----------


## DaarkBro

Perdon por reflotar el hilo pero... este libro "Encyclopedia of cigarrete tricks" es en ingles o español??
gracias.

----------


## elmanu

Por el titulo deduciré que es en ingles...ya es mala suerte...

----------


## cessmagic

Yo empecé con el tomo  de ciuró y después con los dvds de Mullica, cuando empieces a conocer movimientos verás trucos con cigarros por videos por ahi y muchos los sacarás tu sólo.
te dejo un video mío con cigarros.

Cessmagic Cigarettes - YouTube

----------


## DaarkBro

> Yo empecé con el tomo de ciuró


cual tomo? como se llama?
Porfa, ayudame en esa, quisiera aprender magia con cigarros tambien xd!

Gracias!

----------


## Estocolmo

Por cierto, puedes combinar tu rutina con cigarrillos con una pequeña máquina de hacer humo. Ocupa el tamaño de un paquete de tabaco y es perfecto si haces desaparecer el cigarillo y te empieza a salir un poco de humo del bolsillo de la chaqueta.

----------


## Toto a

Nose si llegue muy tarde pero alguien sabe si los dvd de mullica están en español? Son muy costosos?

----------

